

How to Filter Out Fake Referrals and Other Google Analytics Spam - greenvaio
https://megalytic.com/blog/how-to-filter-out-fake-referrals-and-other-google-analytics-spam

======
dazc
This has been discussed dbefore but anything the helps to rid the planet of
semalt.com is always going to get my vote.

